# Avoiding Sign Language showings



## simbeav (Mar 14, 2005)

Most of the programmes that I want to watch these days seem to be on BBC4, but season passes are not much use for most programmes on this channel for two reasons. Firstly the data on Tivo has gradually become generic for most series on this channel and also because overnight showings (when I would prefer the Tivo to be doing it's work) are often SL.

Until recently, I would set the recordings myself whilst consulting the schedule on the BBC web site which gave the full list of abbreviations for each showing [S,SL] etc.

Unfortunately, the BBC has gone for one of the periodic style over substance makeovers that most organisations feel they have to do to justify design departments (don't get me started on ebay) and have dropped most of the useful information from their listings.

Any suggestions for a free, well laid out listings site with SL information for each programme ? I've found :-

http://www.tvguideuk.co.uk/tvlistings/channel.php?ch=bbc4&day=today

Which does the job, but I'm lazy and with this one I have to click on each programme to get the pop up box.


----------



## Goooner1 (Jul 16, 2005)

I find it hard to believe that in this day and age of about a million digital channels, we can't have a dedicated SL channel, or at the very least make SL avaible via the red button.


----------

